# MS Grouse Camp 2006 10/5-10/9 - Official Thread



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm planning for a 4-day weekend and can fill in the gaps for what might be needed. I'll have two GSPs with me also. As the list of needs develops, let me know where I can help out. Really looking forward to the camp  

Patrick


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Any chance we could use nametags at camp? You know the stick on paper labels. I'll bring them if necessary. It sure would help a guy like me that knows actually no one there. I just know we all LOVE to chase Grouse.

SS


----------



## redneck_hunter12 (Aug 15, 2006)

Stephen Smith said:


> Any chance we could use nametags at camp? You know the stick on paper labels. I'll bring them if necessary. It sure would help a guy like me that knows actually no one there. I just know we all LOVE to chase Grouse.
> 
> SS


i think name tags would be great, not knowing any one and i am horrible with names so i would be in for the name tags


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

redneck_hunter12 said:


> i think name tags would be great, not knowing any one and i am horrible with names so i would be in for the name tags


Sounds good to me...although after a couple of nights with this bunch, the names on the tags might need to be changed a bit :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"I hate you 
__________________
FIJI "fantastic heel" "


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

I sure want to come up and camp and hit the woods for Grouse and woodcock , and sit around the campfire, but I don`t know where camp is?:help: Ill be coming from LOWELL. thanks in advance.


----------



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

you guys dont mind a local fella do you ?

pm me location and i will come out to meet you all.

might even be able to show you a X or 2.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

The location has been discussed several times. The site will not be posted on here. Contact Dr. Wink for any further "location" data.

This is done out of the respect that he is sharing his covers to us... not the world.

Anyone who is really interested may want to check out a couple of the M-S threads and "catch up"


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

directions to you guys this week sometime. No problem just a little busy right now.

Wally


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wally,
Make sure these newbies answer the three top secret questions before you divulge the Camp locale.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks Dr. Wink I`ll be looking foreward to your email.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I know they have to go through the initiation once they get there, but top 3 ?
:lol: :lol: I can only think of 2


----------



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

wally thanks for the pm i'll be there one day for sure .

steve


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm definately in. Not sure if I will be there Friday or Friday night. Depends on work. I'll be bringing my four Brits. Who do I need to talk to about bringing something for Sat. night?

SS


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Im going to do my best to get up there Friday evening. Just me and my setter pup will be sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

I realize I am the only one with a real name on the list. Guess we better change that. Call me Birdman please.:lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess you will all have to wear name tags except me. I am the only one with a lab!!! :lol:


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Nopers you will have to wear a name tag with your dogs name on it.:lol: 

Birdman


----------



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

can someone leave me some info one what this grouse camp is?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> I guess you will all have to wear name tags except me. I am the only one with a lab!!! :lol:


What are you worried about??? No one will want to talk to you or your lab anyway :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

You can bring whatever you like! I plan on making a HUGE pot of chili for Saturday night, but we could always use yours for lunches.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll be there Thurs evening and sharing my tent with one setter.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> I'll be there Thurs evening and sharing my tent with one setter.



Cool Brad, I am wondering if you will be the one driving the farthest???


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Cool Brad, I am wondering if you will be the one driving the farthest???


Where is he coming from? I will driving approx. 10-12 hours to camp.

Birdman


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Stephen Smith said:


> Where is he coming from? I will driving approx. 10-12 hours to camp.
> 
> Birdman



I forgot we have a representative from Dixie!!!!

Looks like you will have come the farthest!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Joel,
Got your PM, I'll be up there Saturday evening for the potluck. I will have at least 1 other guy with me, and maybe the BIL. I'll be staying at my folk's place in Hubbard Lake and hunting in that area. Not sure what day I'm heading up, trying to figure out a schedule with little to no vacation available, but I won't be taking up any more room than a parking spot for Saturday night, maybe crashing in the car if the adult beverages go down too smooth.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...so what else is on everyones food "wish list" ???

I'm trying to figure out what to bring. 

Might be heading up after a meeting on Wed that I cant get out of. Gotta start burning up all this vacation time !


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I still have 14 slabs of ribs in the freezer from my BBQ this summer, I can bring those and the smoker up. Maybe we can start a food kitty.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

I am planning on bringing some Pheasant breasts up. They will already be marinated, ready for grilling.

SS


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

FIJI said:


> ...so what else is on everyones food "wish list" ???
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to bring.
> 
> Might be heading up after a meeting on Wed that I cant get out of. Gotta start burning up all this vacation time !


What about those tasty Deserts? Are you guys off your diets yet?:lol: 

SS


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Not sure now which day I will show up for sure but should be by wednesday, lost my job last friday probably won't be working by then & things will probably start getting tight by then.

I will bring a 5500 watt generator so if anybody wants to cook w/elec bring fry pan, extension cords or whatever.
If anyone has a chain saw to assist gathering firewood I would appreciate you bringing it.
i will bring the sign to put out on the highway to mark the road to turn on & the M-S Grouse Camp banner but we will need to put in the trees & not on my trailer this year as I will be staying in that as opposed to a tent. So I will through in my small extension ladder to help hang it.

If anybody else can think of anything that would make the camp better to bring, by all means do so.

Wally


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the job Wally. I may be laid off that week and if so, I will probably be up there on Wed. also. Don't know for sure yet as the place is full of rumors.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Well its official. Immeditately after posting the above post I got a phone call
so I will be up there on late Wed. morning or so. I've also noticed I am about the only one without a dog so if we have name tags, make mine "No Dog"!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

A recent trip to Canada produced 2 day limits of geese 8/day. I plan on bringing some goose jerky and bacon wrapped goose to camp.


----------



## redneck_hunter12 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey buddwiser ur not the only one with out a dog, i wont be able to bring my lab due to the fact that the 7th is openin day of duck season and the father asked if he could use her, so ill be dogless as well


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

Joel add me as a most likely.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Dang Wally, sorry to hear about you losing your job. There sure are a lot of us upland guys out of work right now :sad: . Since you are bringing your generator I will leave mine at home. I don't see any way that the camp will exceed your gen's capacity.


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

Tech, no need for your generator. I can't really leave mine at home


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry guys, just found out my oldest has a soccer tournament that weekend. He has missed this 3 yrs in a row due to visitation with his dad (can't be bothered to take him to the games), so I will be down here the whole weekend. Right now I'm trying to weasel in a morning duck hunt for the opener, but working on pretty thin ice with the wife. Hope you all have a good time. Word from the area relatives so far is bird numbers are up, just need to find them. Still a lot of bunched up coveys of young birds, but hear of 8+ bird flushes.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, if you guys are interested.....I would be glad to modify the Prop 3 t-shirts and add something to the back for this great event.....any takers.......

Dave


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

That stinks Lakergrad.....try to come anyhow? Plenty of dogs!



Weather Forecast:http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=48750&metric=0


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Count me in, tentatively, for Friday night only. I'll probably see you at the bar Friday night. Depending on the weather, I'll either pitch my tent with yous, or stay at my friend's cabin nearby...I have to head out early Saturday morning, but I'd sure like to meet you all...

All of this depends on getting a pass from the Mrs., as well as room to pitch a tent on the grounds.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

drwink said:


> Must be a southern thang.
> 
> Now I may have to sleep with my handgun.
> 
> ...


Wally,

Actually I think this game originated in Ohio. Google Cornhole Association. Crazy name, but great game.

Now what about the incident that happened in Camp last year?

SS


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

RugarDog,

All of this depends on getting a pass from the Mrs., as well as room to pitch a tent on the grounds.[/quote]

Rugardog,

You didn't actually say that on the internet for the whole world to see, did you?:yikes:

SS


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

drwink said:


> Dennis, sent you a pm, will be attempting to leave early wednesday.
> Turkey Roost for breakfast sounds good and was actually on my mind.
> The Original Fieldwalker, you are welcome to join us, anybody for that matter.
> Wally


Didn't receive your PM Wally but after getting this computer back from service last week, nothing surprises me. I'll meet you at the Roost. About what time? Hope to see you there Scott.

Lakergrad, unless you can't leave your dogs for some reason, don't let being dogless keep you away. There will be more dogs than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> I've got a set I think I can fit it. It's my "rivlary" set. One board is U of M and the other is OSU. My fiance is a big buckeye fan and I'm well, not. For those that don't know the game, it involves bean bags full of _corn_ thrown at a _hole_ in a board. Nothing to do with anything hinted at above.:yikes:


Brad,

I was hoping someone had the game. *Please bring yours if you can.* When I get back from this trip, I will build a set. I'm even thinking of lighting the board up with flourscent paint and have a black light aiming at each board, so at night the board would be illuminated. 

SS


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

thats a relief, I'm glad someone explained it. I'll leave the handgun at home.

As far as the thing from last year, those involved can fill you in if they wish.
It actually took place at one of the cabins. The camp has been a relatively safe place.:lol: 

Dennis or anyone interested.
Breakfast at the Turkey Roost around 10 ish.
Located on M-13 in Kakawlin.

Wally


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Wally,

I'm glad you feel ok now.:lol: I knew after all that vasoline talk, bringing up the Cornhole game would get some scrutiny. But the game is similar to horseshoes and I actually excel so I want to play.:lol: Like most I like to win.  Wish I could get out of Dodge early but no cigar. I've got the Bird Fever. 

SS


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

10 @ the Roost. I'll be there.

Since I only watched (that may be dirtier than the actual "event")... I'll save the story for someone else to tell... Certainly only over the Friday night fire though.

Speaking of which... I'll bring a bucket of Asprin for Sat. morning.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Wally,

Can you designate someone to tell the story at the campfire?:lol: 
Sounds like it will be a very funny story.

SS


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

they show you the PHOTOS too !!!



can you say....www.youtube !!??


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, SS, I did allude to getting a pass, and pitching my tent all in one sentence, on the internet. Wanna bunk with me?

Anyhoo...Count me in. I have no idea what time I'll be rolling in, but bet it will be late...I have a Dr. appointment at 2, so I'll roll after that, right in the midst of Detroit rush hour...I won't be hunting, and may not be camping there, but you'll see me at some point, most likely at the bar...

I'll have my two knucklehead GSPs with me, and am leaving Saturday morning.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Rugerdog said:


> Yes, SS, I did allude to getting a pass, and pitching my tent all in one sentence, on the internet. Wanna bunk with me?
> 
> Rugardog,
> 
> ...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Most recent list.....please get with me re: any additions deletions or notes...

1. Drwink (Arriving Wednesday?) 6 Setters
2. Tujax (Arriving Thursday) 1 GSP
3. Tecumseh (Arriving Wednesday) 1 Vizsla & 1 Demon Vizsla
4. Fiji (Arriving Thursday) 
5. Nemichsportsman (Arriving early Friday) 1 GSP
6. gregm (*won't know till the week before*) 1 Britt
7. Kek 25 Friday?
8. Wyle e. coyote (Arriving Friday Night) 1 V Pup!
9. GWPguy (Visiting Camp on Saturday) 1 GWP
10. crbritts (Visiting)
11. fieldwalker (Arriving Friday) 2 dogs
12. lowavenger +son and one of his friends (Arriving Friday) 2 GSPs
13. Buddwiser (Arriving Thursday) No dog
14. brdhntr+friend and BIL (Visiting camp on Saturday)
15. Midwestfisherman 2 setters
16. Firemedic (Arriving early Friday) 1 lab
17. RLandhc (Visiting Saturday?)
18. ferris_statehunter (Friday?)
19. luke & Lace kennels
20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter
21. Festeraeb *Maybe Friday* 2 V's
22. Stephen Smith (Arriving sometime Friday) 4 Brits
23. *Rugerdog- SPECIAL CAMEO APPEARANCE *(not camping or hunting just buying drinks at Glennie Tavern Friday Night!)
24. BucknDuck (arriving on Saturday) 1 GSP
25. redneck_hunter12 (arrive Saturday)
26. browndog49735 (arriving on Saturday) 1 lab
27. Vizsla Hunt Dog (Arriving Wednesday) 2 Fine Red Dogs
29. Scottski (arriving Thursday PM) 1 setter & 1 Elhew Pointer
30. 5Pats (arriving Thursday PM) 3 GSP's
31. Redneck_hunter12 (Friday)
32. 2ESRGR8 (Not camping also buying drinks at Glennie Tavern Friday Night!)
33. Bob's Outdoors (Arriving Wednesday) 1 Lab


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

NEMichsportsman.....

Can you change mine from
"20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter"

to
"20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter and 1 Cornhole" ???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> NEMichsportsman.....
> 
> Can you change mine from
> "20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter"
> ...



Ok wait a minute....are you talking about the game or some bad habit that people in Ohio can develop???


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> NEMichsportsman.....
> 
> Can you change mine from
> "20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter"
> ...


Brad,

Way to go. Glad you found a place for the game in your truck, etc.

SS


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

32. 2ESRGR8 will be camping after all, tentative arrival for Friday morning, possibly Thursday night if work isn't a PItheA.

Wally, I'll be bringing some brownies and chocolate/butterscotch chip cookies.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Lord, Joel...The red font and all caps is kinda embarrasing...I may be camping, weather permitting...Sure wouldn't want to drive after what is sure to be a night full of a few sodas...

Can I bring anything to share at the fire Friday night? I don't want to come empty handed...Let me know, mmmkay?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Rugerdog said:


> Oh, Lord, Joel...The red font and all caps is kinda embarrasing...I may be camping, weather permitting...Sure wouldn't want to drive after what is sure to be a night full of a few sodas...
> 
> Can I bring anything to share at the fire Friday night? I don't want to come empty handed...Let me know, mmmkay?



:lol:....just making sure you were paying attention!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

My 6 x 12 enclosed utility trailer is loaded. One more bag to pack & need to gather up the non perishable food box & pack the dog food. Then all I will have to do is pack the cooler food in the morning & feed/water all my quail & pigeons so my wife dosen't have to work so hard while I'm gone.

Plan on hitting the road by about 7:30 to make breakfast by 10 am. 

Anyone thats meeting for breakfast if you have to get a hold of me, get tied up of whatever, my cell works till about Standish. 517-404-3565.

Somehow still think I'm forgetting something, but thats a feeling I always have.

Wally


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Wally,

Don't forget the dogs.:lol: 

SS


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Joel, you can cross out my lab and add two shorthairs. I do not think it would be wise to bring Big at this point. Although his limp is better, I want to rest him for the remainder of the week. Looks like Ric is gonna make it with two GSP's.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Most recent list.....please get with me re: any additions deletions or notes...

1. Drwink (Arriving Wednesday?) 6 Setters
2. Tujax (unable to attend)??? 1 GSP
3. Tecumseh (Arriving Wednesday) 1 Vizsla & 1 Demon Vizsla
4. Fiji (Arriving Thursday) 
5. Nemichsportsman (Arriving early Friday) 1 GSP
6. gregm (unable to attend)
7. Kek 25 Friday?
8. Wyle e. coyote (Arriving Friday Night) 1 V Pup!
9. GWPguy (unable to attend)
10. crbritts (Visiting)
11. fieldwalker (Arriving Friday) 2 dogs
12. lowavenger +son (Arriving Thursday Night) 2 GSPs
13. Buddwiser (Arriving Thursday) No dog
14. brdhntr (unable to attend)
15. Midwestfisherman 2 setters
16. Firemedics cousin Ric (Arriving early Friday) 2 GSP's and 1 Ryan
17. RLandhc (Visiting Saturday?)
18. ferris_statehunter (Friday?)
19. luke & Lace kennels
20. BradU20 (arriving Thursday PM) 1 Setter
21. Festeraeb *Maybe Friday* 2 V's
22. Stephen Smith (Arriving sometime Friday) 4 Brits
23. Rugerdog (Possibly Camping Friday)
24. BucknDuck (arriving on Saturday) 1 GSP
25. redneck_hunter12 (arrive Saturday)
26. browndog49735 (arriving on Saturday) 1 lab
27. Vizsla Hunt Dog (Arriving Wednesday) 2 Fine Red Dogs
29. Scottski (arriving Thursday PM) 1 setter & 1 Elhew Pointer
30. 5Pats (arriving Thursday PM) 3 GSP's
31. Redneck_hunter12 (Friday)
32. 2ESRGR8 (Arriving Thursday PM or Friday AM) 2 setters
33. Bob's Outdoors (Arriving Wednesday) 1 Lab


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I will only be bringing 5, one went to Wisconcin today. It will still do:lol: 

The rest is packed except for the food to go in the cooler. 

Hope I can get to sleep tonite:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wally


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

See you guys at 10 AM at the Roost!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

NEMichsportsman said:


> 16. Firemedics cousin Ric (Arriving early Friday) 2 GSP's and 1 Ryan


You are a freakin' comedian!!! :irked:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Its 6:30, storms rocked & rolled on and off all night, & going on right now.
After this afternoon things look good & the "grouse gods" have decent weather through saturday predicted.

See some of you guys for breakfast in a few hours & the rest in a day or two.
Everyone have a safe trip.

Wally


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Trucks packed, gassed up and ready to roll. I'm outa here. Have a safe ride and we'll see you inda woods!!


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I am out of here in about 15 minutes.

I've got a few things to do before I hit the road, but I plan on being in camp before 4:00.

Have a safe trip everyone and we'll see you all later.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I'm not leaving till in the morning. Don't chase all the Grouse off.:yikes: 

SS


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm not keeping track....but I think I will be headed up in 33 1/2 hours!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

decided not the fight the traffic headache this evening and will head north early tomorrow. Have a quick stop to make at the Shark Shack, then on to find the grouse slayers..... 

FYI - left 3 messages for the motel to see if a room is still available. No c/b all day. (I head they increased the soundproofing after last year !) :yikes:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, but no corn hole....no room. If anyone has a truck they want to give me let me know. This car thing is getting old.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Brad,

Shucks. No way? 

SS


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

BradU20 said:


> Sorry, but no corn hole....no room. If anyone has a truck they want to give me let me know. This car thing is getting old.


Man!! I was excited to see your corn hole setup this weekend.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

Brad,

No where to tie it to the car? 

SS


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Man, you "guys" sound desperate (_cough_Stephen_cough_). I'll see what I can do. I might be able to pull it off if the dog rides shotgun.... You guys will owe me big time for 4 hours of this nut ball in the front seat. He hasn't moved 3 ft away from me all night. All this hunting gear out and packing the car is making him a little looney.


----------



## Stephen Smith (Oct 17, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> Man, you "guys" sound desperate (_cough_Stephen_cough_). I'll see what I can do. I might be able to pull it off if the dog rides shotgun.... You guys will owe me big time for 4 hours of this nut ball in the front seat. He hasn't moved 3 ft away from me all night. All this hunting gear out and packing the car is making him a little looney.


Brad,

I am desperate. With all talk about vasoline at the camp, then I bring up the game cornhole. Most of the guys have no idea anything about the game. I actually played this past weekend, and it is lots of fun. It would be a hoot at a big gathering like Grouse Camp. Within the next month I will build a set. Yea I have a few dogs that know were leaving very soon too. I've got one dog riding shotgun too. 

Thanks
SS


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Welp, the cornhole's packed in their nice and tight:evil:   :lol: :SHOCKED: :help: :16suspect: 
:Modified_ 
I started thinking about it too, it would be cool to have it up there. Its worth putting up with the pup on the drive. Hopefully this time tomorrrow it will be beer and campfire time.

(edited for emphasis)


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> the cornhole's packed in their nice and tight.


:yikes::tdo12::help:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> Welp, the cornhole's packed in their nice and tight
> I started thinking about it too, it would be cool to have it up there. Its worth putting up with the pup on the drive. Hopefully this time tomorrrow it will be beer and campfire time.
> 
> (edited for emphasis)


ummm....:16suspect :tdo12: :16suspect


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't forget chairs


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

FieldWalker said:


> Don't forget chairs



Great reminder!

I am just about outta here.

Last one out of the Upland Forum please turn out the lights!!


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Why do I get the feeling that that will be me??

Safe travels, everyone...See you tomorrow night, as soon as I can...


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

See everyone shortly!


----------

